# Bachmann decoder series



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

OK, here's my question:

I got my pr3 and jmri talking. I have a Bachmann spectrum USRA 4-8-2 Heavy mountain loco with factory DCC. When using decoder pro to read the decoder type, it comes back with two possibilities:
Bachmann E-Z command decoders
2 function decoder (36-552)
4 function decoder (36-550)

Anyone familiar enough with with these Bachmann decoders to know which is in this particular loco? My first guess would be the 2 function decoder, but I'd rather be sure. Thanks as always for your time and help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most likely it's the 2 funtion decoder.
Is there any other lights than the head light and Rear light?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sean,

Nope, no other lights. That's why I presumed the 2 function decoder also.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I was looking around. My 44 tonner was a 2 function. This is the replacement from bachmann for yours John. I would say it is a 2 function also.
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_70_82&products_id=375


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Obviously I need a lot more time reading up on jmri!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They use the 4 function for Fire box lights and Number Board.
On Diesel's they use it for Strobes, Ditch lights, and Number Boards.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sean,

Looking over the schematics that came with it, the only thing this loco has is a forward headlight. Whoever had it before set the loco address to 20. The loco number is 120. Is the 2 function decoder capable of 4 digit addressing?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes your 2 function decoder should be able to do 4 digit addressing.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Sean, this computer control stuff is gonna take a lot of reading and playing time!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Stan,

I haven't taken the tender apart yet, so I don't know what the board actualy looks like. Bachmann site says they are "temporarily out of stock"


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Not DCC Ready*

This old bachmann loco is not DCC ready. Is there a decoder I can put in it? If not, can I remove the motor and run it as a dummy in a lashup with a DCC loco?

kkri49


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

kkri49 said:


> This old bachmann loco is not DCC ready. Is there a decoder I can put in it? If not, can I remove the motor and run it as a dummy in a lashup with a DCC loco?
> 
> kkri49


You can make just about any locomotive DCC with the proper equipment, knowledge, and time. I am willing to help if you need it and I am sure Sean will as well. What engine is it exactly?


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

It is a GP50. Which decoder do you recommend?

kkri49


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you done a hard wired install on an N before?
Not an easy task! You might also have to mill the frame for it to fit.
As GC said I can do it or he can also do it for you.
Soundtraxx, 851002 I can sell to you for $20.95 plus shipping.
Digitrax, DZ125
NCE, N12SR
TCS, M1


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

What's involved in milling theframe? Can I use a grinding wheel on a Dremel or a larger one mounted in a wood lathe?

kkri


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you don't have to take to much out a course file works great! If you have to do a chunk then yes a grinder or a mill is the best.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*update on the Bachmann decoder*

Sean,

Apparently the 2 function decoder is not capable of 4 digit addressing. I tried to program it to 120, the loco # and it wouldn't budge. reset back to factory defaults and she runs fine. Programmed back to 20 (the address it had when I got it) and she runs fine. If I get time tomorrow (today), I'm going to change over to the four function decoder and try programming it again.


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Ho much?*

What would be your total charge to me for the decoder, installation any necessary milling and shipping? I intend to mu this with two SD60s, so I assume weight loss will not be a concern? Or should I just remove the motor and operate as a dummy?
kkri



NIMT said:


> Have you done a hard wired install on an N before?
> Not an easy task! You might also have to mill the frame for it to fit.
> As GC said I can do it or he can also do it for you.
> Soundtraxx, 851002 I can sell to you for $20.95 plus shipping.
> ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

John, 
What CV's did you program and to what value did you set them at?
Are you using JMRI send me a screen shot of the address page if you can.
The only difference between a 2 function and a 4 function decoder is the 2 extra lighting outputs.
It doesn't effect how you program them.

KKri, I'll PM you.


----------

